# I.D. my motobike please?



## slick (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought this bike awhile back and need to identify it desperately. Someone else started the resto so I have no idea what's correct and what isn't. The I.D. number is 5i4644? The headbadge has 2 screws going vertically from what I can see through all the layers of spray bomb. Headbadge is missing but there seems to be a layer of adhesive of some sort that kind of outlines the headbadge as if someone glued it on at some point? The dropstand stopper brackets are attached to the frame like 2 ears 2 stop the drpstand instead of the bolt on ears. If that makes sense? Please help!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to throw this out, I think it's a Colson. The fork, tank, chainring and crank all look Colson, possibly 34. The rims are period correct but I dont think the fenders or pedals are right.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 15, 2010)

i'm thinking Colson, too. maybe a Flyer. I had a early 30's Flyer, and it looked similar.

bit i disagree with rustyspoke. the original wheels would be 28"s and those look like 26's. the fenders look like the correct "rain gutter" type.

both Colson and Schwinn used a Sweetheart sprocket, but that bike doesn't look like a schwinn to me.


----------



## slick (Aug 15, 2010)

You are right. The rims are 26" double drop centers. The fenders do look like the rims with a double drop on them. I would like to find the correct parts for this like the headbadge to restore it. Does anyone out there have a headbadge that's correct to this? Let me know please? It's my first early bike. I'm used to the 40's and 50's bikes but I had to have one of these early motorcycle style bikes since i'll never own the real thing. I figured the pedals and grips were wrong. The stem looks too new also to me? I added the air pump and clamps. I'll try and take a picture of the headbadge area.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wasn't makeing stuff up I have had this bike in a 26" wheel and a 28" wheel.






The frames from the 26" and the 28" are very different compared to a Hawthorne wich used the same frame on the 28's as they did the 26" by just changing the fork and useing spacers on the rear fender to acomidate a 26" wheel. Hope this helps and I am still not sure about the fenders I've only seen them with the stainless fenders.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 16, 2010)

I found a few more pics of my 34 Colson after I went through it.






You should be able to find more pictures for referance @ www.nostalgic.net


----------



## ejlwheels (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a 1935 Colson.  The "5" at the beginning of the serial number is the year.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy 200 posts ejlwheels!!!!


----------



## slick (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow I was close! Thanks a lot ejlwheels! Now the next question. What's the badge supposed to look like? Same as  the 34 Colson that rustyspoke66 posted?  I need one if someone out there has one??? Thanks guys for all the help. Now I can sleep tonight!


----------

